# HELP me identify these old drinking glasses



## pinkshovel (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi everyone.  Still _more_ stuff found in one of Dad's barns. Man they were ucky, nasty, filled up with things [:'(] I don't want to think about, laying in a rodent eaten box in the hay barn...I'm still finding stuff in there.  I just found an old brass Pyrene fire extinguisher yesterday.  Anyway, I thought they were part of a set of old 1930's Paden City pottery dishes I found out there, but as far as I can find, they did not make glasses like these, and while the colors are all close to the dishes, they aren't quite there.  I've looked for months and even tried the library and went cross eyed looking at pictures in so many books.  Has anyone *Ever* seen these glasses?  
 Someone told me they were what they used in English pubs for black and tan? beers, and that they were hand formed on rollers to make the wavies in them.  I don't think that is correct.  They usually make black and tan beers in a clear glass so you can see how cool it looks.  There are NO MARKINGS ANYWHERE on them.  They remind me of the stuff they used to put in boxes of detergent, etc.  Painted milkglass? But WHO painted them?
 I love these things, but I would sure like to know their origin. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LC (Oct 3, 2009)

You might try going onto eBay and do a search for old or vintage glasses . Someone may possibly have some of these on there .


----------



## coboltmoon (Oct 3, 2009)

Never seen those before. Glasbake and Federal glass made a lot of similar items and would not be surprised if your set is not made by either. Corning, Fireking, Pyrex, and Anchor Hocking glass is some what similar but I doubt they made your tumblers.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 3, 2009)

What's the bottom of one say?  Looks similar to Fiestaware, but I'm not sure it is.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 3, 2009)

They look like 1960s pyrex drinking glasses Hawaiian inspired yard partys Were all the rage..if someone wants them bad enough they might get ya 20-30$ on ebay if there marked pyrex


----------



## pinkshovel (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.  I've been the ebay route, the library, the web.  Nada.  There are _NO MARKS AT ALL_ on these things. I looked at Fiesta and all the rest named here. Arggggg[] They may just remain a mystery.  I took pics into the local shoppes'. Nothing.  I even posted a pic on Craigslist and all I got was people wanting to buy them. LOL  I'm not good at not knowing.  I just keep thinking that Someone *has* seen these things before.  Well..I'll wait and hope.
 Thanks again!


----------



## Clam (Oct 3, 2009)

I would say 60's-70's. And maybe your friend was talking about the syle of glass that Black & Tans were served in because in my experience they were always served in clear glass so us drunks could marvel at the layering of the beer......


----------



## LC (Oct 4, 2009)

I do not think they look anything like Fiesta  from what I have seen of their patterns of glass over the years . Could be one of the major glass companies made these to be sold for a particular store chain . If so , there of course would be no markings on them .


----------



## pinkshovel (Oct 4, 2009)

That's what I told her Clam.. it may as well be plain ol beer if ya can't see the cool layers.  LC, I hadn't thought of them being made For a certain store.  That means I'll probably never have an answer..sigh. Well, I'll just keep waiting...maybe someday.
 Thanks to all!


----------



## LC (Oct 4, 2009)

Wish I had the right answer for you pinkshovel , glassware can be a toughy at times . The only thing that made me think of a possible store chain item , is the fact that The Misses and I collect Hull Pottery as well as many other things . The thing is , we have many pieces of Hull that is unmarked due to the fact that Hull Pottery designed a certain pattern for a particular store chain , and there is no marking on them to identify them as being made by Hull. I do find them in the Hull book though which makes them easy to identify .


----------

